
Hulu Still Going Strong, But Growth Is Dropping Off Sharply - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/03/hulu-still-going-strong-but-growth-is-dropping-off-sharply/
======
gsmaverick
Seeing as how most TV shows are now off for the summer this is not surprising.
Also as noted they are quickly hitting the saturation point.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yeah, if they're still showing any growth at all right now, they're doing
better than I would expect. I stopped watching entirely a few weeks ago.
Nothing new on.

~~~
paul9290
Yeah same here and recently went back to Fancast where I found they have
larger library with cable channel content (batman/robin cartoons, showtime,
hbo and other stuff not all on hulu i enjoy).

------
wastedbrains
I think the main issue is Hulu used to have full seasons, now with TV networks
/ Cable operators fighting back Hulu only has the most recent 5 episodes of
anything... Also, Hulu seems to be removing movies faster than adding them
now... It was so successful that it kind of freaked the industry out and they
are now shrinking it...

------
barredo
Open it to other countries :-)

------
jhancock
I played with hulu a month ago and really liked it. For about 2 weeks the
streaming was good. The last two weeks, its useless stutter. Maybe too much
growth too fast?

~~~
Silentio
I've had the same experience you have. My biggest problem with Hulu, though,
is that I don't think they want you watching it on your TV. Or, they'd rather
have you watching shows on TV (via cable, over the air, etc), and Hulu is only
for the computer. This is unfortunate. I can see myself watching a lot more
television if I could access Hulu on, for example, my Xbox 360.

~~~
laconix
My biggest problem is availability. I think opening it to Australia, and other
countries would prompt growth.

------
staunch
Two things killed Hulu for me: a) TheDailyShow.com has no ads. b) I'm paying
for Netflix now and love streaming.

